# Office 365 >  >  Excel 365 slow!

## ffffloyd

Has anyone else commented on how slow Excel 365 is?

I have a set of templates and macros that I have built up over the years. They are fast and reliable, minimising the use of volatile functions.

Spreadsheets built with Excel 365 though, and spreadsheets converted to it, take ages to calculate as they tick slowly through the percentage complete. I am using Windows 8.1 on an 8 GB machine with 4 processors.

When I save, however, it does a calculate before save and that zips through the calculation very quickly in the time I would expect of it. However, I can hardly save every time I want to calculate.  (Well, I can but I shouldn't have to.)  Why is normal calculation not the same speed?

----------


## Richard Buttrey

Seemingly you are not alone.

Does the following offer any help?

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/o...6-df8308aab1de

----------


## blablubbb

I found a solution for 2013 for my problem:
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ml#post3898883

----------


## ffffloyd

Something else that I have found since posting this question (and forgetting that I ever posted it) is that as you are developing your worksheet, copy formulae here and there, maybe moving columns about and shifting others in the process, what began as a small, neat set of conditional formats gets broken up and copied and redistributed and spread out and reassigned and affected and modified and impacted and... you get the picture.  One spreadsheet I had been working on, which had slowed down drastically, I happened to look at my conditional formats and there were literally hundreds of them, all various copies of the originals over different ranges.  When I removed the extraneous ones things got fast again!

So if you are finding your workbook, in particular any particular worksheet more than any of the others, slowing down then check that your conditional formats are still what you expect them to be.

I ought to write a macro that automatically coalesces the conditional formats after a move or a copy, or before saving, but if someone happens to beat me to it then please let me know.

----------

